# By Demand [2014]



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 4, 2014)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc)

Suggestions for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to **img829.imageshack.us/img829/9820/bydemandtext.png
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Only for DVD content**
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list of suggestions to the DVD email id mentioned above. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list...*
Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia*
Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com*
Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games*
HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)*
Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com*
Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com*
Distros:* distrowatch.com*
Movies:* vodo.net

*i.imgur.com/z5xwWsN.jpg?1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 9-12 of each month_


----------



## ajit1 (Mar 8, 2014)

incldue all .netframe work,comodo firewall and games in next DVD and article on deep websites.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 9, 2014)

Deep websites? Philosophy? Or Dark web?


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark web most probably


----------



## csharpdev1 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Hello,*

*Can you please include windows 8.1 sdk (iso) & windows 8.1 ( 32 bit iso ) in dvd ?

Can you please include Visual Studio 2013 RTM Express Edition With MSDN in dvd ?*


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 12, 2014)

csharpdev1 said:


> *Hello,*
> 
> *Can you please include windows 8.1 sdk (iso) & windows 8.1 ( 32 bit iso ) in dvd ?
> 
> Can you please include Visual Studio 2013 RTM Express Edition With MSDN in dvd ?*



Lol, it should be free and legal


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 12, 2014)

Also besides tor, any other method to search the deep web? Using browsers like chrome(on computer) and next browser or opera(on mobile)


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 18, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Also besides tor, any other method to search the deep web? Using browsers like chrome(on computer) and next browser or opera(on mobile)



Off-topic. Please start a new thread.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 20, 2014)

Will digitses provide x86_64 version of arch linux, precious?


----------



## Nimbus Rex Blaze (Apr 7, 2014)

Please include 	Sabayon_Linux_14.01_amd64_KDE.iso


----------



## ajit1 (Apr 11, 2014)

plz plz include  which i said earlier ,thanxxx digit


----------



## chris (Apr 18, 2014)

Ubuntu 14 TLS (released today).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 25, 2014)

chris said:


> Ubuntu 14 TLS (released today).



+1 yes latest ubuntu.

was win 7 sp1 given before?


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 5, 2014)

too late 
downloaded Ubuntu 14LTS.
Linuxmint download in progress.


----------



## chris (May 5, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> too late
> downloaded Ubuntu 14LTS.
> Linuxmint download in progress.



Me too, downloaded 14TLS as digit is including Oracle Linux this month.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 10, 2014)

chris said:


> Me too, downloaded 14TLS as digit is including Oracle Linux this month.



i downloaded linuxmint too. will try that first.


----------



## chandigarhfellow (May 19, 2014)

Please Don`t provide "Entire" Collection of previous digit pdf collections each and every time , collection of last year or last 12 editions of digit pdf is more than enough , use that much dvd space for more innovative softwares or materials for customers , already got entire digit pdf collection 4 or 5 times as i am reader since 2006


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 23, 2014)

pcmark7 please and yes btw where to check which issue dvd contains what content............


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

You can include all videos of any one course of Udacity each month. They are free anyways.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 28, 2014)

provide Mageia 4


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

May be a FastTrack to MATLAB??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 17, 2014)

i know this is a strange request but can you include all the BG music of digit's GUI of DVD till now it won't take much space also if possible UE 4 Elemental benchmark plz this month's DVD is missing that only.........


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 27, 2014)

Can you include F2P games which have a large file size such as Team Fortress 2 ?


----------



## chris (Aug 26, 2014)

Include Linux Games, Trail of Linux Games available on Steam, Linux Action Show (we used to get this every month few years back).


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Team

Can you include an article on which are the best available tools/site which help us to create one own website. e,g:Like Big Daddy, and Big rock.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 16, 2014)

Who is the new distributor for Digit magazines now (atleast in Mumbai?)? My book store didn't receive them yet, but I think I have 1-3 magazines for return.  Even they didn't know who is the new distributor. 

Dattaray & Sons said that they've stopped distributing digit magazine to book stores and outlets. I am speculating they only take care of digit magazine distribution for Mumbai. You should know, considering all book stores and outlets (that I know of, atleast in khar, bandra, santacruz, juhu/JVPD area) get digit magazines from the same distributor. But it looks like this month's copy will not be stocked at the very least. It should be easier for Digit's team to check it out.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 9, 2014)

*Adobe CC 2014 Master Collection *

In *December Collector Edition*
This I need, plz


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 9, 2014)

^+1 to this


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 14, 2014)

Provide an article about scene,newsgroups


----------



## chris (Nov 14, 2014)

Linux Action Show please. Include more linux software and games.


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 22, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> *Adobe CC 2014 Master Collection *
> 
> In *December Collector Edition*
> This I need, plz


 [MENTION=1]Raaabo[/MENTION] plz, make this happen


----------

